

Review my website (ezalak.com) - jeetsoft

Please review my website: ezalak.com App for Online collage creation and sharing..<p>Thanks!
======
Gamblor
I didnt sign up for it...it looks like something from the 90s and that
automatically makes a user think scam.

If you arent a designer(which it doesnt look like you are) then check out some
of the many great resources available like the wonderful
<http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/> Although you should try to make a site
look unique this can help you get something nice up and running very quickly.

The other thing I would recommend is watching this keynote
<http://www.infoq.com/presentations/From-Crap-to-App>

Also the name is a bit confusing. Its short and simply which is good but is it
a word? Is it made up of things that would make sense for the site? ez (easy)
a (lak) lack? Thats how I read it and that doesnt make any sense for collages.

------
ryankals
Not a big fan for the design here. You might want to spend a few hundred bucks
to make the homepage modern. Building collages is an interesting idea, but you
need to put in the time, effort and resources to make people want to use it.
Try 99designs.com for that

You might also want to change the name. It's not fun to pronounce. Just my two
cents!

